# Bierkühler - was für ein Geschenk ^^



## MaxiS (26. Okt. 2017)

Da hat mir doch zum Geburtstag ein Nachbar ganz uneigennützig einen kleinen Bierkühler für das Einbuddeln in die Erde geschenkt  Schön und gut, die Idee finde ich ja prima, aber wie bekomme ich das Teil nun unter die Erde?


----------



## tosa (26. Okt. 2017)

MaxiS schrieb:


> Bierkühler für das Einbuddeln





MaxiS schrieb:


> aber wie bekomme ich das Teil nun unter die Erde?


lach, ich denke mal die Antwort hast du dir schon selber gegeben, oder? Spaten raus und viel Spaß....


----------



## prickelpits (27. Okt. 2017)

MaxiS schrieb:


> aber wie bekomme ich das Teil nun unter die Erde?



Mit einem Erdbohrer vom Zaunbau.

MfG Paul


----------



## mitch (27. Okt. 2017)

... oder außen herum mit Erde anhäufen


----------



## troll20 (27. Okt. 2017)

Also ich würde wenn der Bagger und die Planierraupe für die Teichvergrößerung und Hausverkleinerung angekommen sind.
Gleich mal ein zweites Loch ausheben lassen für den Bierkühler.
Denn diese 10 Kubikmeter mehr aushub fallen doch gar nicht auf.
Ja und jetzt müssen Elektriker,  Rohrleger usw. erstmal alle Versorgungsleitungen legen. Denn Bier ohne entsprechenden HDTV geht ja gar nicht, und schließlich will man ja Koi TV schauen beim Bier. Dann setzt du erstmal eine ordentliche Bodenplatte mit nem kleinen Loch für den Bierkühler. Anschliessend außen rum die Kellerwände mit Glasfenster zum Teich usw. Oben drauf noch die Decke mit entsprechender Abdichtung. Darauf noch die kleine Grill Terasse und dann dein kühles Bier geniessen.  Oder halt ne Hopfenkaltschorle


PS wir kommen dann alle zur Einweihung vom Bierkühler zur verkostung.


----------



## Lion (28. Okt. 2017)

MaxiS schrieb:


> Da hat mir doch zum Geburtstag ein Nachbar ganz uneigennützig einen kleinen Bierkühler für das Einbuddeln in die Erde geschenkt  Schön und gut, die Idee finde ich ja prima, aber wie bekomme ich das Teil nun unter die Erde?



Maxi, warum willst Du den Bierkühler einbuddeln ? man will das Bier doch trinken oder ?


----------



## Gartenschere (28. Okt. 2017)

Lol, schöne Antworten hier  Genau, also am besten gleich draußen lassen oder eben ein Erdloch mit einem Erdbohrer. Genauere Erklärungen dazu findest du auf  *** SPAM-LINK*** - oder eben der gute alte Spaten.


----------



## Joachim (29. Okt. 2017)

Netter Versuch - @Gartenschere und @MaxiS 
Erste und letzte Verwarnung - beim zweiten mal ist Ende. Der Spam-Link wurde entfernt. 
Wenn geworben werden soll, dann sprechen Sie bitte die Betreiber an, unsere Nutzungsbedingungen sind dahingehend schon sehr klar formuliert. 

Danke und schönen Sonntag noch.


----------

